# S&W 44 Magnum Hunter Muzzlebreak



## pesa (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi people

Do any of you know the tread size for the muzzlebreak on the Mag Hunter?
I need too make a blank one, or a nut, but can't figure out the treads.

Reason is i live in Norway and compensators or muzzlebreaks is not allowed in competitions.
And i really like my Mag hunter so i won't trade it either 

Pesa.


----------

